# WTB: 1999 Santa Cruz Heckler Rear Triangle



## Mike202 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi,

I have a 1999 Heckler with a cracked rear triangle. Anybody have one for sale?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

What am I missing here?


----------



## Mike202 (Feb 8, 2021)

Mike202 said:


> Thanks to all, I no longer need a triangle.


----------

